

The Politician and the Engineer: Why Managers Hate Themselves - VengefulCynic
http://joshuascholl.posterous.com/the-politician-and-the-engineer-why-managers

======
VengefulCynic
I should note that this is a discussion of engineering managers: I'm pretty
sure that if you're the manager of a field that doesn't traditionally involve
critical thinking, relatively little of this would apply.

